# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Algas como eliminar??

## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Aps ter baixado a minha iluminao, comearam a aparecer umas algas no cho tipo tufos, castanhos, penso que foi da iluminao pois debaixo da rocha onde a luz  menor estas algas no aparecem.

A minha questo  esta. Qual a vossa sugesto para eliminar esta alga que faz com que o areo esteja com mau aspecto.

Neste momento s tenho o Scopas, nico que come algas e no consegue resolver o problema.

Sei que poderia por cirurgies, mas neste momento ainda vai demorar uma vez que os quero passar por quarentena.

Ser que poderei colocar outro tipo de animais?? J pensei num ourio ??Mas qual?? Ouvi dizer que tambem comem a coralina?? O que aconselham??

E as algas nos vidro de trs, tenho estado a limpar, mas no haver um predador que mas controle??

fiquem bem.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas  Heitor
qual  o problema de o ourio te comer a coralina ?
num aquario bem estabilizado a coralina crece mais rapido do que o ourio 
conegue consumir.
eu tenho dois diademas e nao noto que ele comam assim tanta coralina, pois el esta sempre a crescer.
e na minha opiniao a coralina at ( entope, sufoca ) a rocha viva pelo que at poderam ser uma ajuda nesse sentido

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Csar, notas que esse diadema, te mantenha o aqua limpo no que diz respeito a algas no areo??? e no vidro????

Obrigado!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A maneira de lidar com qualquer alga indesejavel e reduzir nitrato/fosfato e aumentar os herbivoros/movimento de agua. Tens foto desta alga ? Eu suspeito que como esteja no areao pode ser cyanobacteria e se for o ourio nao vai tocar, eu optaria para Strombus alatus.

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Roberto no me parece ciano.

So umas algas iguais as que estapo no vidro de traz, mas nao me parecem ciano, nem filamentosas.

Ouvi dizer que os strobus matam nassarios e ermitas  verdade?

Fica bem.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> So umas algas iguais as que estapo no vidro de traz, mas nao me parecem ciano, nem filamentosas.
> 
> Ouvi dizer que os strobus matam nassarios e ermitas  verdade?
> 
> Fica bem.


Nao matam de facto sao muito beneficos e tenho dois. Entao e possivel que seja diatoms ou penso em Portugues{diactomassias}. Reduzir nutrientes dissolvidos vai corrigir o problema, que escumador usas ? Qual e a frequencia de TPA ? Usas RO/DI ou agua da torneira ?

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!


Escumador buble king 300 esterno

Agua da torneira.

No tenho nitratos nem nitritos e os testes no revelam fosfatos.

Fao TPA todas as semanas a ultima que fiz foram 15% 225 litros

Estas algas ja esto no aqua ha alguns dias 20 dias, nao evoluem mas tb nao desaparecem.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol

Nesta foto, vem se as algas do lado direito  frente da acantastrea.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Sero dinoflagelatos? Ve o meu topico sobre dinoflagelatos.

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Pelo que me apercebi resolveste o problema com um produto "algen ex"


No tiveste problema com os corais???


Obrigado!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Sero dinoflagelatos?


Pode ser, sera que notas bolhas debaixo da alga ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> No tenho nitratos nem nitritos e os testes no revelam fosfatos.


Sim nao e incomum o teste dar um falso negativo porque as algas estao absorvendo os nutrientes ao eles se tornarem disponiveis mas nao haja duvida de que tens excesso de nutrientes. Ja fizeste teste de nitrato/fosfato na agua da torneira antes de colocar no aqua ?

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Roberto, este execesso de nutrientes deve-se a qu? Aos peixes?? Tenho 5 peixes?? 1700 litros de gua. 

Achas mesmo que poder ser excesso de nutrientes?

No fiz teste  agua da torneira. Vou fazer.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Para o tpico desenvolver um pouco mais aqui ficam as fotos das ditas algas:












Adicionar um dado ao debate, tenho andado a alimentart os corais com 

Pro-coral zooton - Tropic Marine
Pro-coral Phyton - Tropic Marine

Diariamente.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

tambem estou com esse tipo de algas.......reforcei a equipa de limpeza com cerites a 2 dias, vamos ver o que fazem. Tambem vou aumentar a circulao.

Que mais aconcelham?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Adicionar um dado ao debate, tenho andado a alimentart os corais com 
> 
> Pro-coral zooton - Tropic Marine
> Pro-coral Phyton - Tropic Marine
> 
> *Diariamente.*


Penso que respondeste a tua pergunta !
A RV que tens foi ciclada no aquario ? Que suplementos doseias regularmente ? Usas flocos para os peixes ?




> Achas mesmo que poder ser excesso de nutrientes?


As algas nao crescem sem nutrientes "plain and simple".

----------


## Hlder Quinzico

Insere umas cerites, que vers isso a desaparece tudo.

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!


Roberto, No doseio nada no aqurio, a comida que tenho dado aos peixes  congelada artemia essencialmentee em pouca quantidade, tenho alimentado os meus LPS com camaro, que descongelo.


A rocha foi toda ciclada neste aqurio e entrou toda ao mkesmo tempo, teve cerca de 4 meses apenas com rocha no aqurio.


A unica coisa que doseio no aqua  kalk.

Ah e estava a alimentar os corais e tridacnas com os dois produtos que referi acima.

J agora pelas fotos alguem sabe o nome da alga.

Roberto, podes ver todo o projecto do meu aqurio nos links que tenho na minha assinatura.

----------


## Carlos Gio

Ol :Ol:  
Aps alguns anos de dolorosa experincia com todo o tipo de algas,posso ter chegado a algumas "concluses"...1EQUIPA DE LIMPEZA... :Admirado:  somos ns!Muitos dos seres vivos importados para estes fins,no s no resolvem,como por vezes apresentam ndices de mortalidade elevados,aumentando por este facto o problema original.Nas Tpa's aspirar superficialmente o areo. 2 CIRCULAO EFECTIVA, :yb665:   que  um assunto individual,todos temos aqurios diferentes...e o que se fala na maioria dos casos,so de valores terios, que na prtica no tm nada a haver com a realidade!Bombas que fazem n litros/h e que passados dias esto com algas...quantos litros fazem?Bombas que escondo pois penso que aqurio, no  para mostrar tecnologia,que efectividade real possuem?As quantidades de rocha...outro problema!Estou a pensar em rocha viva "remota" 3 QUALIDADE DA GUA das Tpa's??? :SbSourire2:   A qualidade dos testes de Fosfatos???  4 COMIDAS E ADITIVOS... :SbOk5: o meu calcanhar de Aquiles?
     Outros itens se seguiriam... mas tenho uns aquas "cheios de vida" , com peixes robustos, incluindo Mandarins, cada rocha  uma cidade de crustceos... para LIMPAR  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Agora  muito honestamente seria incapaz de fazer um post como este... no tens algas de geito!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!


Carlos, obrigado por participares.

 assim, tpa regulares fao, circulao acho que  suficiente, senao repara tenho as rochas acentes em tubos de pvc e por baixo das rochas no  algas.

Comidas penso ser o meu calcanhar de aquiles, nomeadamente aquelas duas que mencionei para os corais.

De resto est tudo normal, poucos peixes, escumao forte...

Vou continuar a aguardar opinies para poder tomar uma deciso do que fazer.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pelas fotos parecem-me algas tipo filamentosas ( que surgem devido a falta de movimentao de gua/acumulao de detritos)e no dinoflagelatos. No meu caso aparecia um manto de algas tipo pelicula com bolhas por baixo. Os parametros do qua estavam ok. No sou apologista dos quimicos mas tambm no gosto de bater contra a parede por diverso por isso usei o Algen Ex. No frasco do produto diz que combate outras algas. Volto a dizer que os meus corais no foram afectados esto de boa sade.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Heitor
Quando a estive, expliquei-te o que fazer para combater esse "problema", porque de facto, as algas que tinhas eram poucas, localizadas e o teu sistema ainda "jovem". Tens uma excelente escumao e poucos peixes. O Zebrasoma scopas ajuda-te muito mas como te disse na altura deverias colocar dois Strombus e para as paredes do sistema, Cypraea moneta e Cypraea histrio. 

*Cypraea histrio* c em casa (Veio do Joo M Monteiro)


Strombus de Joo Alves


A tua carga orgnica pode ser reduzida e do que vi penso que o . O sistema est a ser bem gerido/encaminhado, agora tens de te lembrar que o substrato tambm absorve ou retem detritos que vo alimentando essas poucas algas, pelo menos na altura eram e penso que continuam a ser. Alm disso as algas eram localizadas, ou seja, cresciam em zonas onde a coerente mergulha no substrato ou desce sobre mesmo. Se associares o facto de o substrato absorver/reter detritos e a localizao das algas resultante da corrente descer ou mergulhar sobre o local onde se encontram, poders ter a duas causas significativas para essa situao que no  preocupante. Tal como e disse na altura, coloca os Strombus e as Cyprea e senta-te tranquilamente a ver crescer e apreciar os magnficos corais que tens.
Relativamente ao aspecto de os substratos poderem reter/absorver detritos que depois as algas usam como combustvel, tive por c uma situao localizada semelhante e assim a dada altura retirei de modo faseado, cerca de um Kg de substrato que depois substitui por substrato novo e lavado, e acabou-se o combustvel para as algas que eram cianfitas.
Relaxa e aprecia a beleza que a tens e lembra-te que estas a fazer uma abordagem coerente e racional da construo do teu recife porque seleccionaste boas peas que posicionaste relativamente bem e agora  sentar e apreciar enquanto crescem :SbOk2: ...capisce :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Heitor, aumenta a circulao de gua, principalmente junto ao areo e  superfcie (tinhamos falado ligeiramente sobre isso quando estive a) e reduz as trocas de gua para de duas em duas semanas.

Abrao,

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Pedro, claramente que estas algas no so um problema que me esteja a tirar o sono, penso que se tivesse alguns cirurgies estas algas no existiriam.

Neste momento, tenciono reforar a equipa de limpeza, mas... os strombus e as cypreas no existem  venda com facilidade.


Vou ver, o ke posso fazer.

Paulo, ja afinei a circulao, tenciono parar com as mudas pelo menos esta semana e parar com os produtos da tropic marin, para ver se h resultados.


 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol!
> 
> Pedro, claramente que estas algas no so um problema que me esteja a tirar o sono, penso que se tivesse alguns cirurgies estas algas no existiriam.
> 
> Neste momento, tenciono reforar a equipa de limpeza, mas... os strombus e as cypreas no existem  venda com facilidade.
> 
> 
> Vou ver, o ke posso fazer.


 :Ol: Viva Heitor
Eu dou uma ajuda no que puder, e assim vou-te ajudar a encontrar, sempre seremos dois e deveremos conseguir encontrar mais facilmente. J agora pedia a quem possa saber onde h ou tomar conhecimento da chegada de Cypraea sp., se pf avisa o Heitor. Estive a ver na lista de armazenagem de um distribuidor Europeu e tinha l 6 ou 7, mas costuma ter mais.




> Paulo, j afinei a circulao, tenciono parar com as mudas pelo menos esta semana e parar com os produtos da tropic marin, para ver se h resultados.


Excelente aco. J agora, porque no experimentas este teste Slifert Organics, no  de leitura fcil ou muito preciso, mas  um bom aliado e no custa assim muito. Fica a sugesto.




> *Organics Profi-Test:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Some organic compounds, such as phenolics/humic acids cannot be removed effectively by skimming, biological filtration or activated carbon. These compounds can become refractory (difficult to remove) and have a negative effect on the water quality.
> ** The Salifert Organics test is a semi-quantitative measure for such compounds, and no other              manufacturer offers such a test kit.
> * Number of tests depends on degree of pollution*






Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Gomes

E que tal a hipótese de uma valenciana igual à do Paulo Marinheiro?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ohhh Manuel, de que é que te foste lembrar :yb624: . Esse peixe para limpeza do areão é realmente muito bom....mas é igualmente eficiente a espalhar areia por todo o aquário incluindo os corais.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Ohhh Manuel, de que é que te foste lembrar.



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

isso é que era... um cardume no Marinheiro e outro no Heitor

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Um pequeno contributo (que já foi dito aqui) só para reforçar que tens uma fonte de problema: o areão. Pode ser uma opinião controversa, mas da minha eperiência, areão com uma granularidade maior ou é aspirado com frequência, e mesmo assim desiquilibra um pouco o aqua (p.e. liberta amónia) cada vez que aspiras (aspirar por partes talvez ajude), ou então tens um problema para sempre. Eu chegava a passar a água por um filtro de sedimentos e tinha de para de aspirar e lavar o filtro várias vezes.
Geralmente as montagens com areão mais grosso são complementadas com circulação caótica.

De facto o areão funciona como um filtro de sedimentos e retem no seu interior os detritos do aqua. Já deves ter reparado que cada vez que levantas sedimentos eles desaparecem rapidamente. Ficam no areão. Aspira uma vez e verás o que estou a dizer, nem vais acreditar.

Como é que resolvi. Na última montagem coloquei apenas sugar size ou ligeiramente superior e pela sua densidade os detritos ficam mais no topo aspirando de vez em quando com cuidado.

Duas soluções:
Areão mais grosso, com circulação caótica e aspiração regular
Alterar para areão mais fino (é uma decisão difícil mas tive de me render).


Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

Pedro, o meu areão é de 1mm e de 3mm só, não me parece que seja do areão.

A imagem amplia o areão um pouco, mas o areão é fino.


Para mim, estas algas derivam, de eu ter baixado as lampadas e simultaneamente aumentado o ciclo de luz, que durante os primeiros 4 meses foi de apenas 3 a 4 horas.

Por outro lado, poucos predadores, tambem influenciam, bastante.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Heitor
O teu areão não é exactamente fino, tens uma mistura de areão fino que passou pelos intersticios do areão grosso e acumulou-se na camada inferior, como se pode ver nesta tua imagem. 



A camada superior do areão é grossa, tem muitas cavidades intersticiais onde se acumulam os detritos e o próprio areão grosso poderá ser poroso e assim qual substrato de filtragem, adsorbe, retem, detritos que são o combustível dessas algas. Ao colocares os Strombus, vais de modo suave promover a remoção desses detritos retidos porque o bicho tudo fará para os comer, porque esses detritos fazem parte da sua dieta e as algas também. Assim se não trocares de areão, o que é complicado nesta fase, embora o possas fazer e aí terás de o fazer por fases tipo, 1 Kg de cada vez ou um pouco mais que vais substituindo de longe a longe para não desequilibrar o sistema, podes usufruir dos "serviços" e da beleza dos Strombus que se ocuparão do areão essencialmente, desaparecendo debaixo do mesmo frequentemente para desfrutarem do festim que este encerra, tudo complementado pelos "serviços" e magnifica beleza das Cypraea que se ocuparão das algas nas paredes do aquário, e tu tranquilamente apreciar tudo. :SbOk2:   :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire:   :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na minha opinião essas algas aparecem com níveis elevados de sílica, que provavelmente introduziste com água da torneira, como já me aconteceu a mim por diversas vezes.

Neste momento não tenho possibilidade de disponibilizar a bibliografia na qual se baseia a minha opinão, mas com o que te disse penso que poderás fazer uma pesquisa na net.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Rapidamente consegui reunir dois artigos que justificam a minha opinião:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...03/feature.htm

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/alg...a/aa071103.htm

E um terceiro que fala nas propriedades gerais da água da torneira:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/jan2004/chem.htm

Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

Pedro, reafirmo que o areão é fino apenas alguns grãos são maiores a foto não dá para ver bem a granolemetria do areão.

Se olhares para a foto no post 8 onde está a acanthastrea vês o areão de forma mais correcta.


O areão que puz foi Caribsea - Ocean Direct

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/produc...an_direct.html

Grão: 

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/pop_up..._original.html

Não tá facil encontrar cipreas e Strombus.

Mas de qualquer maneira vou continuar a tentar.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Ricardo, obrigado pelos artigos para, irei ler com atenção.


Já agora, se te aconteceu a ti como resolveste o problema????


Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Limpando os vidros com uma lâmina e aspirando as zonas do areão onde as algas se encontravam. 

Raramente tive problemas com estas algas, apareceram-me no inicio quando enchi o aquário e posteriormente quando por vezes realizava 2 ou 3 TPA's por semana, mas sempre foram muito fáceis de controlar e de limpar, bastava uma limpeza e não apareciam mais.

Turbos ou nassarios também resultam muito bem.

Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

ricardo a minha questão vai noutro sentido, eu não utilizo água da torneira nas TPA´s apenas na evaporação.

A pergunta é utilizas água da torneira? ou de osmose?? a osmose tira a silica caso haja na água??

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Eu uso apenas água da torneira. A osmose em principio filtra a sílica.

A água do mar não está isenta de conter sílica. Algumas praias da nossa costa o areão é rico sílica, é um tipo de areão fino que contém uns grânulos pretos.

Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ricardo, usas alguma coisa para tentar remover a silica??



Entretanto, entraram 3 Cypreas no meu aquário, vamos ver como se portam.



Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> Ricardo, usas alguma coisa para tentar remover a silica??


 :Olá: Viva Heitor
Enquanto o Ricardo não responde sobre o que faz nesse sentido, uma das possibilidades é usar Phosguard que é idicado para retirar a fosfátos e Silica. Para medires o teor de Silica podes usar o teste de Silica da Salifert. 






> *Silicate Profi-Test:*
> 
> *               * Silicate occurs in tap water or purified water when the reverse osmosis or de ionising unit is not functioning properly.
> ** Silicate can result in diatom bloom and can block some essential trace elements such as vanadium and molybdenum.  
> ** The Salifert Test kit for silicate is very                fast, sensitive and accurate, with two scales: an ultra low scale                which is particularly useful for marine water and a high scale which                is suitable for freshwater environments.


Fica a sugestão





> Entretanto, entraram 3 Cypreas no meu aquário, vamos ver como se portam.
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá:  :HaEbouriffe:  :Coradoeolhos:  Ena Ena, muito bem, que espécies são :SbQuestion2:  Tens fotografias :SbQuestion2: 
Gostam de "passear de noite" que é quando saem para comer as algas que raspam dos vidros com a radula. Poderás vê-las à luz do luar artificial.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Pedro, São cypreas Histrio, comprei três, já estão no aquário desde a hora de almoço.

Ainda não tirei fotos.


Mais logo vejo se tiro e ponho aqui.

Obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> 
> Pedro, São cypreas Histrio, comprei três, já estão no aquário desde a hora de almoço.
> 
> Ainda não tirei fotos.
> 
> 
> Mais logo vejo se tiro e ponho aqui.
> ...


 :Olá: Viva
São lindisimas (acho que todas as Cypraea o são  :Coradoeolhos: ), então devem ser iguais a esta que comprei ao João M Monteiro

Cypraea histrio

Tinham lá mais onde compraste :SbQuestion2: , gostava de comprar mais para fazerem companhia a que tenho.

Relativamente ao Phosguard ou Rowaphos, só deves usar temporariamente, tipo 3 ou 4 dias e depois retiras. As trocas parciais de água, macro algas, e uma monitorização regular de fosfatos/silicatos são melhores abordagens.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:   Heitor

Eu tenho Ctenochaetus strigosus, que costuma andar comer algas, no vidro, rocha e areao(10*****) e tenho mais 3 ouriços(Diadema Savignyi ; Diadema setosum ; Echinothrix calamaris)=10*****, e nao notei, que alga coralina desparecesse.
Exprimenta a salaria fasciatus, tb e um bom alguivoro e penso :yb665:  , que a que gosta mais, e precisamente a castanha.

Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!



Pedro conforme pediste aqui ficam 3 fotos, tiradas à pressa.










Quem mas comprou, foi um membro aqui do reefforum na loja Avipeixe penso que em almada.

Miguel, obrigado pela tua participação, tenho andado a adiar a entrada de peixes no aquário, vou procurar reforçar equipa de limpeza, seguindo os teu conselhos nomeadamente nos ouriços.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> "Quem mas comprou, foi um membro aqui do reefforum na loja Avipeixe penso que em almada."




Heitor posso confirmar essa informação, passei nessa mesma loja hoje e eles tem lá alguns ainda para venda. 

Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Heitor posso confirmar essa informação, passei nessa mesma loja hoje e eles tem lá alguns ainda para venda. 
> 
> Nuno


 :Olá: Viva
Penso que não anúncia cá no fórum, pelo menos não vi nada e assim qual é o contacto e localização da AVIPEIXE em Almada, é este :SbQuestion2: 

http://www.directorio.iol.pt/avipeix...lda--55059.htm
*Avipeixe - Soc. de Aves e Peixe, Lda.*


 							R. Salgueiro Maia, 21-A - Cova da Piedade
2805-323 ALMADA                    		 	*Setúbal - Almada*

Tel: 212730714

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nelson Lima

[QUOTE=Heitor Simões]Olá! 
ola heitor :Olá:  
tambem tive grandes problemas com algas castanhas e mias tarde com muitas algas verdes, estas algas verdes eram uma praga fiquei com todas as rochas verdes e todos os dias o vidro ficava todo verde parecia lodo. o problema ficou resolvido com  CARVÃO ACTIVO  :Coradoeolhos:  
nao limpo os vidros porque nao tenho algas e so faco tpa de 15 em 15 dias neste momento as unicas algas que tenho são as curalinias.
abraços e experimenta  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Nelson , que marca de carvão activo utilizas-te?

----------

